# Buy soft serve ice cream machine



## saasha (Apr 4, 2017)

I am planning to start a new ice cream parlor please suggest me economical soft serve ice cream machine?


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Economical, soft serve machine and opening a new ice cream parlor can't be in the same sentence. For one thing if your looking to do a big/fast soft serve business you need a machine with fast recovery. The better the machine the better the recovery. All the good machines are expensive. DQ always used Taylor. Taylor machines have been around for a long time. Let face it if it's good enough for DQ with their volume then it's good enough for me. If your looking at high usage you may want a floor model with a bottom hoper that draws the mix up to the freezer cylinder. The hoper holds a lot of  mix so all you need to do is pull the lever and not worry about filling all the time. You also want a easy cleaning machine, it's important to keep the machine clean and sanitized. Going back years ago there was a company named Nicewonger outside of Portland, Oregon that made a good machine. I'm not sure what part of the country you come from but frozen custard is some of the best tasting soft serve you can make. The fat content is high and the flavor is second to none. I opened a large volume concession stand in a water park. Like I said the most important thing to me was recovery time. The other factor for you could be needing two machines. You can run a business if the only machine you have needs repair and doesn't work.......Good Luck.......ChefBillyB


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

You can also look into restaurant food/equipment shows near you. Some of the larger shows will have lots of soft serve machines available to view with the newest ideas in the industry. For me the larger shows were in Portland, Or, Seattle, San Francisco and LA. It's nice to view and taste the product from each manufacture and learn about the machines.


----------



## saasha (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi I have heard that Taylor ice cream machine is last longer but that is much expensive you know one of my friend is using ovevo ice cream machine which is china based company and selling all over the Europe and on a very reasonable price and comes with one year RBT parts warranty and its working very fine i wonder i should go with that machine.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

X 2 @ChefBillyB.

mimi


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I have a strange feeling there are many more machines on the market than there used to be. I would recommend finding someone who has a business in your town and ask them the pros and cons on the machine. You could also call the manufacture and ask who the distributor is in your city/state/country. If you're starting a business and this machine is a big part of that business then you want to be 100% sure it does the job. Give me some info about your business as far as what %%%%% you will depend on this machine. Is this Machine going to be used for 100% of the ice cream used in every dish ???? Are you also using Hard ice cream for Sundae's and Shakes. My concern is, If I'm running my business using "One" machine and 100% of the ice cream used in my business comes from this machine, what happens if this machine breaks down. If you do talk with a distributor ask them to set up a demo for you someplace. This will give you a chance to ask all the questions you need answered. If you need help with what questions you need to ask we could also help you with that.......Take care........ChefBillyB




[h1]Ice Cream Machine Floor Standing[/h1]
High quality refrigeration, wind enhanced condenser, effective and fast cooling, low power consumption.
Solid Materials, No visible welding points or joints.

CE European Quality and Safety Certification

Power consumption: 1.85KW
Weight: 120kg
Floor Standing with Wheels
Refrigeration Output: upto 22 Litres Per Hour
Gas type: R404a/R134a

Italian Compressor by "Aspera"
High efficiency, easy to operate
Protection of over-current and low-voltage
Condenser: air
Air cooling
(2x) 7 Liters Hoppers
(2x) Freezer cylinders
Expansion valve by Danfoss

Fully Computerized with Microprocessor Controlling of all Functions
Dual Compressor with Pre-Cooling Function for overnight storage
One Touch Auto Clean Function
Air Pump for equal smooth serving each time
Solid Stainless Steel Body
Digital display and automatic digital control system
Compressor from Italian ASPERA, Dual beater
Independent refrigeration system
Precooling system keeps Hoppers cold in quiet times and overnight and use the 2nd small compressor for less power consumption
Microprocessor controls and function display: for example forming hardness display, ice cream quantity display (counter), temperature display, operating state display, ice cream status display and status bar and fault code display.
Hardness digital indicator: product viscosity is displayed to assure safe product;
Cone counting system

Category: Ice Cream Machines


----------



## saasha (Apr 4, 2017)

Yeah mate appreciated your help.. i have also checked it i am preferring this because i know some one who is running a business with this ice cream machine making frozen yogurt milk shakes etc and hes running very well and its been almost one year that hes running the same machine and no complaints according to him and also it comes with one year parts warranty i think i should go with this machine it looks also fine i have visited their factory couple of days ago..


----------



## Us four (Nov 15, 2017)

hi, did you buy the ovevo machine?? how is it? I am opening a cafe and need a soft serving ice cream machine. please can you help


----------

